# Resorts near Augusta Ga.



## minniel (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about any of the resorts in northern Georgia.All the reviews are very old. Anything with in driving range to Augusta as we would like to go to the Masters golf tournament.


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2008)

*we stayed at Petit Crest in Big Canoe*

[sorry--wrong--just did mapquest--it's 3 hrs--my bad.]

Big Canoe is an upscale nice lake/golf development with everything from condos to million $$ homes up the mountain --Petit Crest is a bit rustic (freestanding cabins--all dark wood inside, with a 3rd BR in the loft), but they were perfectly fine.  We enjoyed our stay very much 4 years ago.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 12, 2008)

And guess what?  1-2 hours away is probably how far you'll have to go for a hotel room!  Hubby went down for the masters a couple of times (lucky? enough to get those lottery tickets for the practice rounds) - he booked his hotel room months before and was close to an hour away.  He said that except for the Masters being there, it's just any (small) town, USA and not exactly built up for tourists.


----------



## jme (Apr 15, 2008)

I live in Augusta and there is nothing within 1-2 hours to my knowledge. Hilton Head has many timeshares, but is 3 hours away, but not close enough to commute each day, imho. It's best to rent something, and if you wish a 2 or 3 BR, there are many, many people who rent their homes, condos, apts, etc.  out for a few days or for the whole week, and the range of prices varies greatly. 

 Hotel rooms are usually booked up to a year in advance, typically guests who re-book before they leave town. We happen to rent our house thru a private agency, then use the occasion to take a great trip somewhere for the week, watching the hometown tournament on TV........It's a strange feeling, but we love the idea of someone sending us off on a forced vacation with pockets full of money! jme


----------



## geekette (Apr 15, 2008)

If Modoc, SC is close enuf, send me a pm.  I know some options.  Not timeshare, but lodging.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Apr 18, 2008)

*I know this is late...*

I know its too late for this year, but...


We visited August & The Masters in 2001.   We stayed at the Fairfield Inn right on the main road, just a short ways from the course.    

# 1 problem you will have is tickets.   You either have to know someone or be willing to pay scalpers prices.

# 2 Our hotel room at the Fairfield inn before the tournament was about $99.night.     And when the tournament began, the price was more about $300/night.   Same room.     We made reservations very early and had to sign a contract that we agreed to pay the higher rate and knew that it was above rack rate.



One of the books I read had a saying similar to this...      The masters is the only tournament that you will pay $300 to get in and $600 to get out.    Meaning by the time you make it past the gift shop,  its an expensive visit.   But you can't buy those Masters logo clothing items anywhere else


----------

